# Leep procedures



## paulaf (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm having a hard time figuring out difference between 57460,5761 and 57522 Hoping someone has some layman terms for these.


----------



## monicahkfan (Feb 4, 2015)

57460 and 57461 use a colposcope for the procedure.


----------

